

No, I won't be your business co-founder - arnoldwh
http://arnoldhur.tumblr.com/post/22794390635/no-i-wont-be-your-business-co-founder
Just a bit of fun for a Friday afternoon
======
rpwilcox
Came expecting insightful analysis of the state of startup business cofounders
in the tech scene in 2012, got snark.

(Especially if business cofounders being approached by techies have their
"list of things that annoy them", for example)

------
amatsukawa
Same, expected some good counter arguments to the article mentioned in the
post. Instead, it reinforced my every stereotype about business people.

